# MAC Studio Tech Foundation



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

Why...Did someone not tell me about MAC STF .....I tried it for the 1st time yesterday and I am in LOVE !! 

I normally use Studio Fix NC45 or the Moistureblend formula ....

STF feel so smooth & silky and even though it is the same color shade as the SF I normally use it is a 100% better match...The coverage is not heavy or cakey! It is so smooth and creamy...I have dry skin so it is perfect in so many ways for me...

Ok I'm done...Did I mention I love this stuff!!


----------



## Miss Virtue (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Why...Did someone not tell me about MAC STF .....I tried it for the 1st time yesterday and I am in LOVE !! 

I normally use Studio Fix NC45 or the Moistureblend formula ....

STF feel so smooth & silky and even though it is the same color shade as the SF I normally use it is a 100% better match...The coverage is not heavy or cakey! It is so smooth and creamy...I have dry skin so it is perfect in so many ways for me...

Ok I'm done...Did I mention I love this stuff!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too!!!  Once I've finished with my Bobbi Brown oil-free even finish compact foundation, that'll be my next purchase, as they are SO similar!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Virtue* 

 
_Me too!!! Once I've finished with my Bobbi Brown oil-free even finish compact foundation, that'll be my next purchase, as they are SO similar!



_

 

I use BB too...But is getting so $$$ But this is far better IMO....Love it..
I keep trying to take a pic of what the SF NC45 look like in color comparison to the ST NC45 but I can't find my camera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's monsters in my house!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

Studio Tech NC45 (l)
Studio Fix NC45 (r)

Color Comparison


----------



## couturesista (Nov 5, 2008)

Girl, I thought u Knew! It's like butter, it gives a sexy finish like nothing else. I switch up between Tech and Moistureblend in the winter, but I do cheat every now and then with MUFE HD!

 But hells yes, its hot! and you don't need to apply alot.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

No...My FRIEND!! I did not know!! You are suppossed to have my back!!


----------



## couturesista (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_No...My FRIEND!! I did not know!! You are suppossed to have my back!!_

 
 Ok, I'm sorry, I'll be in the corner
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## fresh76 (Nov 5, 2008)

i splurged a bunch on chanel foundations (both mat lumiere and pro lumiere - the two alone cost me $120+) - but i STILL go back to my studio tech. i'm such a bum! i'm always looking for bigger & better when it's right there!  _*i will learn to embrace the studio tech 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## makeba (Nov 5, 2008)

i use studio tech nw40 and also notice the difference in the studio fix fluid nw40. i think becuz studio fix fluid is a matte finish. i like the matte finish studio fix gives but i prefer the coverage studio tech provides. Man it would be nice to have one with the two preferences mixed and it not disturb the finish.!


----------



## nunu (Nov 5, 2008)

I've been using studio tech nc43 for the past few years, i'm in love! I apply it with the 190 and it blends in nicely


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I've been using studio tech nc43 for the past few years, i'm in love! I apply it with the 190 and it blends in nicely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
NuNu...Now you tell me!!


----------



## couturesista (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I've been using studio tech nc43 for the past few years, i'm in love! I apply it with the 190 and it blends in nicely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I apply mine with the 109 brush. The 190 seems to be streaky IMO and doesn't blend well. When I first went into MAC that's the brush the MA used but I wasn't sold on the 109 until I went home and saw the difference between the 109 and 190.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

The 109 seems so little for that....No?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have both..I will give them both a try tomorrow..I used the sponge yesterday


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 5, 2008)

This looks great when I use it with a sponge but I don't like this foundation very much because it seems to emphasize my smile lines


----------



## couturesista (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_The 109 seems so little for that....No?_

 
For me its perfect. Some people apply it with a sponge, 190 or their fingers and then use the 109 to buff it out. I apply and buff with the 109. I don't apply it all over my face, just where needed so it works for me. Try different methods and see what works


----------



## kokometro (Nov 5, 2008)

This is my standby for days when I need to do foundation fast.  I have used it for years.  Mac has so many foundations and I own several just to mix it up. This one is my absoulte fav.


----------



## nunu (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_NuNu...Now you tell me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
sorry hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I apply mine with the 109 brush. The 190 seems to be streaky IMO and doesn't blend well. When I first went into MAC that's the brush the MA used but I wasn't sold on the 109 until I went home and saw the difference between the 109 and 190._

 
I have heard good stuff about applying studio tech with the 109, it's small for the whole face but yah people use it at specific areas of the face.
I think the 190 and a round or triangular sponge really work good with this foundation.

I find that the 190 blends it in well. I use my 109 for highlighters such as msf's and irridecent powders because it's too small lol.

I will try using the 109, thanks for the tip


----------



## couturesista (Nov 5, 2008)

I luv the 109 for MSF and blushes too! It apply's the product very lightly and naturally. Thanks NUNU!


----------



## elmo1026 (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Girl, I thought u Knew! It's like butter, it gives a sexy finish like nothing else. I switch up between Tech and Moistureblend in the winter, but I do cheat every now and then with MUFE HD!

 But hells yes, its hot! and you don't need to apply alot._

 
what color do you use?

i am in between NC50 & NW 45


----------



## couturesista (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_what color do you use?

i am in between NC50 & NW 45_

 
I"m NC50


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_what color do you use?

i am in between NC50 & NW 45_

 

Do you use the Studio Tech too?


----------



## kaexbabey (Nov 5, 2008)

based on your comparison pic, would you say that the studio tech is darker than sff?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_based on your comparison pic, would you say that the studio tech is darker than sff?_

 
Yes it is slightly darker IMO and the creamy texture...takes away the kind of powdery lighter type appearance...
Hard to explain...


----------



## elmo1026 (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Do you use the Studio Tech too?_

 
yes i do!!!


----------



## d n d (Nov 5, 2008)

I have been using Studio Tech for years in NW 45.  It's the only MAC foundation I can wear that doesn't irritate my skin.  Unfortunately, my last purchase of Studio Tech left me a little worried, it's like the color and consistency was different, who knows maybe they changed up the formula or I got a bad item.

I love Studio Tech, my only complaint is that if you have oily skin like myself, be prepared to touch up-touch up -touch up!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 5, 2008)

I've been meaning to get some Studio Tech after seeing SB's tut on it

YouTube - Sexy, Glowy, Dewy Skin with MAC Studio Tech!!!

it looks fab. Studio Fix Fluid is nice but it's too matte for my taste


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I've been meaning to get some Studio Tech after seeing SB's tut on it

YouTube - Sexy, Glowy, Dewy Skin with MAC Studio Tech!!!

it looks fab. Studio Fix Fluid is nice but it's too matte for my taste_

 
Perfect Tut!! Get it Girl It is Fabulous! And with your skin it will be flawless!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_I have been using Studio Tech for years in NW 45. It's the only MAC foundation I can wear that doesn't irritate my skin. Unfortunately, my last purchase of Studio Tech left me a little worried, it's like the color and consistency was different, who knows maybe they changed up the formula or I got a bad item.

I love Studio Tech, my only complaint is that if you have oily skin like myself, be prepared to touch up-touch up -touch up!_

 
It is my favorite mac foundation hands down but if you get oily, I suggest u set it wit a light powder. i use msf natural(deep dark). I too wear nw45 and find the color to match very well. It looks a bit red in the compact but once its applied and blended on your skin its flawless.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ My skin is Alligator dry.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Probably why the Sf looked ashy to me


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SassyMochaJess* 

 
_It is my favorite mac foundation hands down but if you get oily, I suggest u set it wit a light powder. i use msf natural(deep dark). I too wear nw45 and find the color to match very well. It looks a bit red in the compact but once its applied and blended on your skin its flawless._

 
The NC 45 is more golden in the pot...But applies really great...


----------



## K_ashanti (Nov 6, 2008)

i love studio tech too but alas my skin is crazy oily so i save it for special events (wedding , formal dinners etc) but i love it now that my skin is drying out a little i will try it again


----------



## fresh76 (Nov 7, 2008)

i just want to say that because of this thread, I bought the 109 brush last night and OMG - my makeup is FLAWLESS today. I LOVE my 109 and Studio Tech!!


----------



## couturesista (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fresh76* 

 
_i just want to say that because of this thread, I bought the 109 brush last night and OMG - my makeup is FLAWLESS today. I LOVE my 109 and Studio Tech!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Told Ya


----------



## nunu (Nov 7, 2008)

Do you girls dab the 109 into the foundation and dot it on the face and buff it up?

I wana try!


----------



## carandru (Nov 7, 2008)

The 109 is my best friend!!  I use that brush for anything that I want to be buffed in flawlessly.  I shall purchase one or two or three more.... I think I've developed the brush addiction.


----------



## couturesista (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Do you girls dab the 109 into the foundation and dot it on the face and buff it up?

I wana try!_

 
I dab mine into the foundation and just do a spot application. I don't apply foundation all over my face just as needed. Then I buff away, and after that I use the same brush for my cremeblush (Laid Back) looks so goood over Studio Tech! I too think I need another 109. See Carandru, you got me spending money!


----------



## rosasola1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I apply mine with the 109 brush. The 190 seems to be streaky IMO and doesn't blend well. When I first went into MAC that's the brush the MA used but I wasn't sold on the 109 until I went home and saw the difference between the 109 and 190._

 

OOH OOH! Ask ANY MAC MU about the 109 and they will rave! it's like a little kept secret. That little bush air brushes!!!


----------



## makeba (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Do you girls dab the 109 into the foundation and dot it on the face and buff it up?

I wana try!_

 
i have an imitation 109 mac brush that i use to put on my studio tech. i dab my  brush across the product or lightly swipe it then use my kabuki brush to buff the foundation and it works like a charm! if i dont buff the foundation into my skin it will look to heavy and creamy on me.

da hood model try using a primer before putting on  your studio tech to combat the oil.


----------



## statusmode (Nov 7, 2008)

ooh I'm definately going to try this foundation out. I currently use Mineralize Satinfinish, I want more coverage so my next foundation was going to be Studio Fix; but I'll get studio tech instead!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_ 
da hood model try using a primer before putting on your studio tech to combat the oil._

 
I agree primers work as I recently found out! and blot powder...


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 8, 2008)

Trish!  Girl, I am so glad you did those swatches of SF and the Tech.  I used to wear tech all the time and I have no clue why I stopped.  I am also one of those people that keeps trying to use SFF because I hear from everyone else (especially coworkers) how great this is supposed to be but my skin looks like CRAP with SFF.  Its very matte for my taste and NC45 makes me look like a damn sunshine all bright and stuff.  It's very very golden and yellow.  
I'm going to wear tech again!


----------



## nunu (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I dab mine into the foundation and just do a spot application. I don't apply foundation all over my face just as needed. Then I buff away, and after that I use the same brush for my cremeblush (Laid Back) looks so goood over Studio Tech! I too think I need another 109. See Carandru, you got me spending money!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_i have an imitation 109 mac brush that i use to put on my studio tech. i dab my brush across the product or lightly swipe it then use my kabuki brush to buff the foundation and it works like a charm! if i dont buff the foundation into my skin it will look to heavy and creamy on me.
_

 
I can't wait to try this out! Thanks


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Nov 10, 2008)

Studio Tech is the shiznit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  da hood you can use the set powder to combat the oil and as others said use a primer. I use the set powder in deep peach. I have the translucent as well.


----------



## teebabii07 (Nov 13, 2008)

I LOVE THE STUDi0 TECH iT LASTEST S0 L0NG F0R ME I GET ONE ABOUT EVERY  5 TO 6 MONTHS CAUSE IT G0ES A L0NG AWAY..IM A NW55..WAT D0 U GUYS USE T0 SET WITH THIS F0UNDATi0N i USE MSF iN DEEP DARK..iS THERE ANY THiNG BETTER...


----------



## nunu (Nov 13, 2008)

^I use blot powder (pressed)


----------



## Tamzin_Uk (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Studio Tech NC45 (l)
Studio Fix NC45 (r)

Color Comparison 








_

 
Jeez they look noticeably different swatched!!


----------



## marielle78 (Nov 18, 2008)

I love studio tech it was the first MAC foundation that I ever bought, and even though I am always trying other things I keep going back to it. I don't like the 109 because it sheds like crazy.  It air brushes but then I have to fix the hair off my face.  Instead I use the flat top buffer brush from Sonia Kashuk to buff a little of the foundation into my skin. It still gives that flawless look but the brush doesn't shed.  It also works well for cream blush.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok...After all my raving on the Studio Tech...I have to come clean today and say I just switched to MUFE....I went in just to look around....and after she put it on my face...I told my dh I had to have it...It was so light and just a I don't have on any makeup perfect skin look but better. But it is soooo expensive ...I left out of there with just the basics...foundation, concealer, prep and finishing powder and it was $170


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ok...After all my raving on the Studio Tech...I have to come clean today and say I just switched to MUFE....I went in just to look around....and after she put it on my face...I told my dh I had to have it...It was so light and just a I don't have on any makeup perfect skin look but better. But it is soooo expensive ...I left out of there with just the basics...foundation, concealer, prep and finishing powder and it was $170_

 
Which MUFE foundation did you try?  I keep hearing raves about the HD one.  Is that the one you got?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 18, 2008)

^^ Hd ...#170


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 18, 2008)

Correction HD 173


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Nov 18, 2008)

TISH I plan to get it too. The reviews have been so good I have to try it. I'm going to get the foundation in 173 and primer in caramel. The HD powder is the same as what Coastal Scents has and it's only $4! Compared to $30 from MUFE.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 18, 2008)

I am taking the HD powder back...It makes me look like a ghost in daylight....She gave me the primer in yellow #6...That is going back as well...I think I need the primer in Carmel....and as far as the concealer..I like the MAC concealer better....But the Foundation cannot be beat...So I just knocked off $100 bucks of my purchase actually!

Or I may get the primer in neutral...because the color match is so perfect in the 173 I don;t really want to alter it...OR, I may just stick to my MAC primer since I already have it


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I am taking the HD powder back...It makes me look like a ghost in daylight....She gave me the primer in yellow #6...That is going back as well...I think I need the primer in Carmel....and as far as the concealer..I like the MAC concealer better....But the Foundation cannot be beat...So I just knocked off $100 bucks of my purchase actually!

Or I may get the primer in neutral...because the color match is so perfect in the 173 I don;t really want to alter it...OR, I may just stick to my MAC primer since I already have it_

 
I agree!! I am 173 too and it's prefect!!! I just use my smashbox primer...


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_I agree!! I am 173 too and it's prefect!!! I just use my smashbox primer..._

 
Yeah the primers really change the color...and I have tried 2 today...not happy with the results with the colored primer...I think I want a smashbox primer...they sell that at Sephora right?


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Nov 18, 2008)

Yep... I've had mine for a really long time... The coloured primers just make me look kinda cakey... I've used my MUFE HD with both the MAC Matte and Smashbox Photo Finish primer, and Honestly, it's not that big of a difference; both primers make the foundation glide on that much better...


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 18, 2008)

Great I have the Matte in MAc but getting low...So I think I will try the Smashbox since I will be in Sephora anyway...If I go in the MAC Pro store...It will mean big trouble for my wallet!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Great I have the Matte in MAc but getting low...So I think I will try the Smashbox since I will be in Sephora anyway...If I go in the MAC Pro store...It will mean big trouble for my wallet!_

 

LOL... I must agree... Nothing else for me until the Hair Collection; maybe the eyeliner from chill...


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 18, 2008)

I used this once LONG ago and I really tried to like it, but I found it to be quite disgusting.

I'd probably like it more now that I have a slight clue as to what the hell I'm doing with makeup, but alas, I don't think me and studio tech (or any more MAC foundations) are going to be friends =(


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 18, 2008)

Probably not for me either now that I have compared the feel and look of MUFE to this formula...


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 19, 2008)

lol doesn't everything else feel like cement in comparison?


----------



## bria2preshus (Aug 21, 2014)

I recently purchased the Studio Tech.  I love the formula and the finish.  Sadly I have to return it because it is making me break out.


----------

